# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Insumos y Materiales  VENTA DE REPELENTE DE AVES Y HERBICIDA SELECTIVO PARA QUINUA.

## Richard Delgado Astonitas

Estimados productores: Ahora podrán dormir tranquilos porque ofrecemos un producto orgánico  que actúa como   *repelente de aves*  , eficaz para cultivos en cosechas como: La Quinua, Arroz, Menestras, ajíes, etc.   Asimismo, frecemos un *herbicida selectivo para control de malezas en cultivo de Quinua*, con el cual podrá bajar costos de producción en este cultivo. Ing. Richard Delgado Astonitas.  Cel. 979497767 y RPM *0197523.Temas similares: VENTA DE QUINUA BLANCA MOCHILA FUMIGADORA FUMIGADOR MOTOFUMIGADOR AGRICOLA MOTOR GASOLINA GASOLINERO MOTORIZADA PULVERIZADOR PULVERIZADORA FUMIGACION HERBICIDA PLAGICIDA INSECTICIDA CONTROL PLAGA HIERBA MALA STIHL SOLO PERU FERTILIZER GB, Repelente de Insectos, Aves Antihongos / CERTIFICACIÓN ORGANICA FERTILIZANTE, REPELENTE DE iNSECTOS Servicios de control biológico en campos agrícola con aves rapaces. Uva, aji libres de plaga de aves que disminuyen el rendimiento del campo. Venta de Pastel de Soya para Aves

----------


## daniel25_387@hotmail.com

amigo podria mandarme los precios de estos productos y cuanto nesesito para 2 hectareas lo nesesito para huaraz, gracias.

----------


## Richard Delgado Astonitas

Estimado Daniel, el precio del repelente para AVES tiene un precio de S/.75.00 soles el LITRO, por cilindro se usa de 1-2 Litros. Calcula cuantos cilindros gastas en una hectárea y lo multiplicas por dos.  Ing. Richard Delgado A.  Cel. 979497767 y RPM *0197523. email: ryonsond@hotmail.com

----------


## Edgar S.H

Favor de subir las fichas técnicas de dichos productos o enviarlos al correo edgarsh07@hotmail.com. 
Gracias

----------


## bernardo andre

voy a sembrar quinua en agosto en Ica. Emviame las Fx Tx del herbicida y del repelente y precios. 
Saludos.

----------

